# The Konoha Theatre 2015 Movie of the Year Awards [Discussion] [Nominations Closed]



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

What’s up, and welcome to the Konoha Theatre’s 2015 Movie of the Year Awards thread. As you can probably guess, this event was inspired by the Arcade’s current award competition, and it was felt that this section would benefit from a little competition of our own to celebrate the year’s best in the realm of cinema.

As with any award “show”, the purpose here is for you—the users of Naruto Forums—to cast your nominations in for what movies you thought were the cream of the crop this year, and for which particular categories:

*Categories and Winners*
Best Picture - _Mad Max: Fury Road_
Best Actor - _Leonardo DiCaprio (The Revenant)_
Best Actress - _Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road)_
Best Supporting Actor - _Tom Hardy (The Revenant)_
Best Supporting Actress - _Jennifer Jason Leigh (The Hateful Eight)_
Best Director - _George Miller (Mad Max: Fury Road)_
Best Animated Feature - _Inside Out_
Best Comedy Feature _Kingsman: The Secret Service_
Best Action Feature _Mad Max: Fury Road_
Best Horror Feature - _It Follows_
Best Dramatic Feature - _Spotlight_
Best Soundtrack - _Straight Outta Compton_
Best Screenplay - _Ex Machina_
Best Visual Effects - _Mad Max: Fury Road_
Best Cinematography - _The Revenant_
Best Spy Movie [Bonus] [Do not vote] - _Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation_

Before the actual voting process begins, there will be a preliminary nomination process. *This process will last until a time to be determined early 2016* so as to give everyone a chance to not only catch up on films they’ve missed during the earlier seasons of the year, but also to see the films that have either yet to come out, have only been screened at festivals, or that are currently in limited-release. *You are free to edit your nominations however you choose until the process closes.*

Each category will get its own thread, and that thread will remain open for voting for a single week, and all the winners will be announced in a separated thread.

*Each member can nominate a minimum of 1 movie and a maximum of 15.* You must also specify what categories you’re nominating it for.

*What Movies Are Eligible?*
Any film that was released in 2015—regardless of country or scope of release—is eligible.

Nothing that was first released in 2014 (again, regardless of country or scope of release) is eligible. However, if it was first screened at a festival in 2014 but received a limited or wide-release in 2015, it _is_ eligible.


*Spoiler*: _Example Nominations_ 



Best Picture – The Big Short
Best Actor – Leonardo DiCaprio [The Revenant]
Best Actress – Alicia Vikander [Ex Machina]
Best Supporting Actor – Oscar Isaac [Ex Machina]
Best Supporting Actress – Sarah Paulson [Carol]
Best Director – Ryan Coogler [Creed]
Best Animated Feature – Minions
Best Comedy Feature – Trainwreck
Best Action Feature – Avengers: Age of Ultron
Best Horror Feature – Krampus 
Best Dramatic Feature – The Danish Girl
Best Soundtrack – Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Screenplay – Anomalisa 
Best Visual Effects – Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Cinematography – The Revenant

These aren't my noms; they're just examples.


​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

Again, no noms required for the spy category; it'll already have its selections when its thread is made.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2016)

I understood

But since the option is there I may as well


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

Well don't; you'll confuse people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2016)

What will confuse people is putting it on the list with the others and calling it a "bonus" but then saying I shouldn't cast my vote for it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

I put "no nomination required" next to it

dammit, man 

it'll make the spy thread redundant if everyone just votes in here


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

> *Each member can nominate a minimum of 1 movie and a maximum of 15*


**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I put "no nomination required" next to it
> 
> dammit, man
> 
> it'll make the spy thread redundant if everyone just votes in here



I took "no nomination required" as "you don't have to vote if you don't want to"

But fine it's your game I'll edit it out


----------



## KidTony (Jan 1, 2016)

how long do we have? Still have so much shit to see...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> I thought you meant 1 movie per section.
> 
> I don't think I have over 15. A lot of movies repeat.


then why'd you put more than 1 movie in some sections


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought you were asking us for nominations, then you would select the most common nominations, and then open up a poll.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

The most common nominations will be chosen for threads, yes, but I posted an example on how to cast your noms, man


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Place holder post for Grape's definitively accurate "Best Of" noms.

Fuck Star Wars. Stunna knows 

Best Picture – The Revenant
Best Actor – Leonardo DiCaprio [The Revenant]
Best Actress – Brie Larson [Room]
Best Supporting Actor – Christian Bale [The Big Short]
Best Supporting Actress – Jennifer Jason Leigh [The Hateful Eight]
Best Director – George Miller [Fury Road]
Best Animated Feature – [No Fucks Given]
Best Comedy Feature – The Hateful Eight
Best Action Feature – Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Horror Feature – The Visit 
Best Dramatic Feature – Ex Machina
Best Soundtrack – [Undecided]
Best Screenplay – Ex Machina 
Best Visual Effects – Mad Max: Fury Road 
Best Cinematography – The Revenant


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

why would you say that; I've been p vocal about how overrated TFA is


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2016)

don't mind stunna, he's just trying to get some patrician cred after spending his nf career wildly overrating disney movies


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

TFA wishes it was as good as Disney's best


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2016)

I got one more to see (probably tomorrow) before I can write these down.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Best Picture: Spotlight
Best Actor: Matt Damon (The Martian)
Best Actress: Jennifer Lawrence (Joy)
Best Supporting Actor: Christian Bale (The Big Short)
Best Supporting Actress: Alicia Vikander (Ex Machina)
Best Director: George Miller (Mad Max Fury Road)
Best Animated Feature:  N/A
Best Comedy Feature:  Ant Man
Best Action Feature:  Mad Max
Best Horror Feature:  It Follows (I saw it in 2014)
Best Dramatic Feature: Spotlight
Best Soundtrack: Hateful Eight
Best Screenplay:  Ex Machina
Best Visual Effects:  Mad Max
Best Cinematography:  Carol
Best Spy Movie:  Mission Impossible Rogue Nation

I haven't seen The Revenant, the Room, or Brooklyn.  I saw ZERO animated features in 2015.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

*Room there's not "the"  I still need AT LEAST a week to make my list. Too much shit too watch still.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

Best Animated Feature - Fury Road
Best Comedy Feature - Fury Road
Best Action Feature - Fury Road
Best Horror Feature - Fury Road
Best Dramatic Feature - Fury Road
Best Soundtrack - Fury Road
Best Screenplay - Fury Road
Best Visual Effects - Fury Road
Best Cinematography - Fury Road
Best Actor - Nux
Best Actress - Furiosa
Best Supporting Actor - Immortan Joe
Best Supporting Actress - Bane
Best Director - Fury Road
Best Picture - Star Wars


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

**


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia, could I trouble you to specify for what movies you're nominating actors for.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 2, 2016)

This is what I got so far as well.

Best Picture - Mad Max
Best Actor - Benicio Del Toro
Best Actress - 
Best Supporting Actor - Tom Hardy/The revenant.
Best Supporting Actress - 
Best Director- George Miller
Best Animated Feature - Inside Out
Best Comedy Feature- N/A
Best Action Feature- Mad Max
Best Dramatic Feature- N/A
Best Soundtrack- Mad Max
Best Screenplay- Ex Machina
Best Visual Effects- Mad Max
Best Cinematography-The Revenant

And yeah please no capeshit ok?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

also, when you edit your posts, make another post signifying that you did, and clearly point out what was added/changed


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 2, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> You forgot production design...
> 
> Unfinished so far...
> 
> ...



See what I mean with capeshit thing? Force awakens its just sw fan fic with capeshit remake of the original. I get people like the hype and all that but there is no way I would put it on par with the awesomeness that was Mad Max fury road.

Stunna, what do you think about horror and comedy categories? I honestly havent seen anything outstanding regarding that in this year. :/


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

you don't have to nominate something in a category if you don't want to. each person can submit 15 nominations, so if you don't nominate anything in those two categories, those are two extra votes you could use in other ones

for example, you could submit two best picture noms

and people will vote for what they enjoy; s'all good, b


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

Best Picture -  Mad Max: Fury Road 
Best Actor - Oscar Isaac (GOAT of GOATs) (Ex Machina)
Best Actress - 
Best Supporting Actor - 
Best Supporting Actress - Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road)
Best Director - George Miller
Best Animated Feature - 
Best Comedy Feature - Ant-Man
Best Action Feature - Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Horror Feature - 
Best Dramatic Feature - Ex Machina
Best Soundtrack -  Ant-Man
Best Screenplay - Ex Machina
Best Visual Effects - Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Cinematography - Mad Max: Fury Road


Will probably add/change many of these when I see a couple of more movies these next two days. When does the nomination period end exactly?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Rukia, could I trouble you to specify for what movies you're nominating actors for.


Edited.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyone that doesnt fill it out properly i will straight delete


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

A bit limited on what all I have seen this year but it has been mostly underwhelming anyway.


Best Picture: Kingsman : The Secret Service
Best Actor: Jake Gylenhall (Southpaw)
Best Actress: Emily Blunt (Sicario)
Best Supporting Actor: Benicio Del Toro (Sicario)
Best Animated Feature: Inside Out
Best Comedy Feature: Ted 2
Best Action Feature: Kingsman: The Secret Service
Best Dramatic Feature: Southpaw


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2016)

*Best Picture:* Sicario
*Best Actor:* Benecio Del Toro (Sicario)
*Best Actress:* Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road)
*Best Supporting Actor:* Oscar Isaac (Ex Machina)
*Best Supporting Actress:* Alicia Vikander (Ex Machina)
*Best Director:* George Miller (Mad Max: Fury Road)
*Best Animated Feature:* None. Garbage year for animated films.
*Best Comedy Feature:* None. Garbage year for comedies.
*Best Action Feature:* Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Horror Feature:* It Follows
*Best Dramatic Feature:* Lame category, Stunna.
*Best Soundtrack:* It Follows
*Best Screenplay:* Taylor Sheridan (Sicario)
*Best Visual Effects:* Chappie
*Best Cinematography:* Roger Deakins (Sicario)


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Anyone that doesnt fill it out properly i will straight delete




This Nazi shit right here, yo.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Best Picture: Spotlight
> Best Actor: *Matt Damon (The Martian)*
> Best Actress: *Jennifer Lawrence (Joy)*
> Best Supporting Actor: Christian Bale (The Big Short)
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbf, I had a hard time with the acting categories.  Nothing really stood out to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2016)

The Revenant was fucking awesome lol it deserves a spot

That bear scene was brilliant and surreal. Holy shit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

khris said:


> When does the nomination period end exactly?


Undecided. You've got plenty of time.



TetraVaal said:


> *Best Dramatic Feature:* Lame category, Stunna.




btw, some of your noms are being reclassified unless sufficient argument can be made for why the shouldn't

for example, any votes for Theron (Mad Max) for Best Supporting Actress will be moved to Best Actress. Isaac (Ex Machina) will be moved from Best Actor to Supporting. Vikander (Ex Machina) is Lead Actress.

I'll notify you if changes are made.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

also, tari, your original post with your noms was deleted for being in the incorrect format


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Best picture -Star Wars The Force Awakens
Best Actor - John Boyega
Best Actress-  Daisy Ridley
Best Supporting Actor - Harrison Ford
Best Supporting Actress - Michelle Rodriguez
Best Director- JJ Abrams
Best Animated Feature - Kung Fu Panda 3
Best Comedy Feature - Hail Ceasar
Best Action Feature - Avengers Age of Ultron
Best Horror Feature - N/A
Best Dramatic Feature - Straight Outta Compton
Best Soundtrack -Star Wars The Force Awakens
Best Screenplay- Furious 7
Best Visual Effects -Star Wars The Force Awakens 
Best Cinematography-Star Wars The Force Awakens


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

Obviously!


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Seriously, if you guys allow TFA to be FotY I will rage.

Help us, Para, you're our only hope.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2016)

Best Picture - inside out
Best Animated Feature - inside out

there's way too many categories yo
who even sees all these movies?


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> also, tari, your original post with your noms was deleted for being in the incorrect format



holy shit autistic mods

if mine is in the wrong format then just forget it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

I've seen 50 2015 movies.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

@Stunna

Who cares what he says man..  Just ignore and continue to moderate the thread. 

I'm preoccupied with other shit so I'll edit my post later.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

I've seen 31 films 

Plan to add around 10 more


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2016)

shit said:


> holy shit autistic mods
> 
> if mine is in the wrong format then just forget it



Yeah fuck reading rules imma do what i want


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Shit is so gangsta.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Undecided. You've got plenty of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go back and revise my own list, but I'm making my lists based off of how the Academy is going to do theirs. Which in that case, for whatever reason, Vikander is up for Best Supporting Actress and NOT lead actress. Don't know why, but that's the case.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Best Picture-*Hateful Eight*
Best Actor- *Leonardo DiCaprio**The Revenant*
Best Actress-*Daisy Ridley**Star Wars the force awaken* *Alicia Vikander Ex Machina*
Best Supporting Actor-*Tom Hardy**The Revenant*
Best Supporting Actress-*Phyllis Smith -Inside Out*
Best Director- *George Miller*
Best Animated Feature-*The Peanuts the movie*
Best Comedy Feature-*Dope*
Best Action Feature- *Mad Max*
Best Horror Feature-*Krampus*
Best Dramatic Feature-*Straight outta Compton*
Best Soundtrack- *Straight Outta Compton*
Best Screenplay- *Ex Machina*
Best Visual Effects- *Mad Max*
Best Cinematography-*The Revenant*
Best Spy Movie [Bonus] [No nominations required]* Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Tetra, I didn't care for the OST for It Follows when I initially watched the film.

But I am liking it more and more after the fact.  It is certainly memorable.












Excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Again. Please specify the films for which you are nominating actors.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

I mean, if you're not gonna cooperate, I can just delete your noms.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

and I can pm MH the gps location of your dorm


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you for your begrudging cooperation, Huey. I changed your vote for Vikander in Supporting Actress to one for Lead Actress.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't, i guarantee you if she gets nominted for ex machina, she's getting a supporting nom. Nobody wants to compete with Kate Blanchet AND Kate Winslet. Plus, she's already very very likely getting a best actress nom for The Danish Girl anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

If people start nominating her for her performance in The Danish Girl, we'll consider moving her to Supporting Actress. But seeing as how she was the only woman in Ex Machina who even had lines, I think it's safe to say that she was the lead actress in that film.

We're running this a bit different from the Academy.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

BTW Stunna, will you at least gives us a 24 hour warning before you close nominations? I
I'd like to have a chance to submit mine, but i still have more stuff i want to watch before i make my final decisions.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

I won't screw you over.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok I change supporting actress if that's how we are doing this. Phyllis Smith from inside out gets my nomination I like her dead pan


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Gotcha'.**


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait, who are you voting for Best Actress then? Vikander or Ridley? You only have 15 noms; you're at 16 atm

you can get rid of another nom and choose them both if you want


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay I'll get rid of the Vikander nomination.

Rey is cute so I'll give her a run


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait,  why are you guys nominating Daisy Ridley?  She probably just played herself in Star Wars.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Yeah fuck reading rules imma do what i want



Well actually 

Exactly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

She's new and she was underpaid trying to compensate


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2016)

Enjoy your ten official votes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Wait,  why are you guys nominating Daisy Ridley?  She probably just played herself in Star Wars.



Even if she didn't, what was so special about the performance? what stood out?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

She made the movie watchable


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Tetra, I didn't care for the OST for It Follows when I initially watched the film.
> 
> But I am liking it more and more after the fact.  It is certainly memorable.
> 
> ...



It was hard for me to pick the best soundtrack because I love the 'Disasterpiece' score from IT FOLLOWS--but man, the unconventionality and creativeness of SICARIO was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

Talking about Soundtracks makes me think of the Guest.  When is Wingard going to make another movie?  I wonder if he has anything queued up for 2016?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]HY81vH2F3Vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2016)

Best Supporting Actor - Walton Goggins
Best Action Feature - Mad Max Fury Road
Best Horror Feature - It follows
Best Dramatic Feature - Creed
Best Soundtrack - Hateful Eight
Best Screenplay - It follows
Best Visual Effects - Avengers age of Ultron
Best Cinematography - Dope


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Even if she didn't, what was so special about the performance? what stood out?


Gesy, you are finally asking some legitimate questions.  It was an incredibly generic performance.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Talking about Soundtracks makes me think of the Guest.  When is Wingard going to make another movie?  I wonder if he has anything queued up for 2016?



Wingard is directing the adaptation for Death Note.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2016)

TeetraVaal brings up a good point.

Surely Chappie deserves some awards for something?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2016)

VFX for sure.

It's either that or Fury Road.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2016)

Ex Machina had a better Robot and Fury Road had better destruction.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2016)

Grape said:


> TeetraVaal brings up a good point.
> 
> Surely Chappie deserves some awards for something?



Being another shitty Blomkamp movie? Making Blomkamp the shyamalan of Sci-fi?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

booo**


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2016)

vfx for chappie was pretty great

just wish he wasn't voiced by a retard


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Ex Machina had a better Robot and Fury Road had better destruction.



Had a better robot how, exactly? In terms of the complexity of VFX and integrating them in a photorealistic manner, Chappie wins in evert conceivable way. Not to mention it featured a lot more VFX shots, while still having a very small budget.

I wouldn't be upset with Fury Road winning. WETA killed it on that film.

Still, regardless of receptions of the films themselves, in purely technical discussion, Chappie does more with less. Therefore, my vote goes to Chappie, Blomkamp bias aside.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2016)

Y u acting like youd pick this without your bias

Who u foolin b


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2016)

>No nominations for Adam Driver in TFA

WOW haters really are gonna hate.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2016)

*Best Picture* - _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_
*Best Actor* - _Tom Hiddleston (Crimson Peak)_, _John Boyega (Star Wars: The Force Awakens)_
*Best Actress* - _Mia Wasikowska (Crimson Peak)_, _Daisy Ridley (Star Wars: The Force Awakens)_
*Best Supporting Actor* - _Oscar Isaac (Star Wars: The Force Awakens)_, _Domhnall Gleeson (Star Wars: The Force Awakens)_
*Best Supporting Actress* - _Lupita Nyong'o (Star Wars: The Force Awakens)_
*Best Director* - _Guillermo del Toro (Crimson Peak)_, _Ciaran Foy (Sinister 2)_
*Best Horror Feature* - _Krampus_
*Best Soundtrack* - _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_
*Best Screenplay* - _Crimson Peak_
*Best Visual Effects* - _Crimson Peak_
*Best Cinematography* - _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

You went over the 15 nom limit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

^What part of "One nomination per category" is so hard to understand? 



TetraVaal said:


> *Best Picture:* Sicario
> *Best Actor:* Benecio Del Toro (Sicario)
> *Best Actress:* Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road)
> *Best Supporting Actor:* Oscar Isaac (Ex Machina)
> ...


> Garbage Year for animated films
> The Good Dinosaur

Classic Tetra


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2016)

Cinematography should be a no contest to Lubezki, it's really the only right choice.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

one nom per category isn't a rule as long as you keep your total submissions at 15 or below


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

Okay that is a bit oddly worded.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 3, 2016)

man I fucking meant to go see crimson peak


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> man I fucking meant to go see crimson peak



Still not comfortable labeling it a horror movie.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 4, 2016)

I barely saw any movies this year. Wish I've seen Mad Max, the Revenant and Ex Machina, but I didn't. Of the ones I did see, Kingsmen the Secret Service stood out to me the most so I nominate that for movie of the year. Also Star Wars : TFA and Insurgent were pretty good too.


----------



## Slice (Jan 4, 2016)

Best Picture: Mad Max
Best Actor: Matt Damon (The Martian)
Best Actress: -
Best Supporting Actor: Benicio Del Toro (Sicario)
Best Supporting Actress: Alicia Vikander (Ex Machina)
Best Director: George Miller for showing how to relive the glories of the 80s action in modern times
Best Animated Feature: Inside Out
Best Comedy Feature: Kingsman: The Secret Service
Best Action Feature: Mad Max
Best Horror Feature: -
Best Dramatic Feature: -
Best Soundtrack: -
Best Screenplay: Ex Machina
Best Visual Effects: Mad Max
Best Cinematography: Sicario [I have not seen the Revenant but based on previous works it would probably take this]
Best Spy Movie: Mission Impossible Rogue Nation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

Best Picture: Star Wars TFA
Best Actor: Nicholas Hoult (Nux, Mad Max)
Best Actress: Charlize Theron (Imperator Furiosa, Mad Max)
Best Supporting Actor: Tom Hardy (Max, Mad Max)
Best Supporting Actress: 
Best Director: George Miller
Best Animated Feature: 
Best Comedy Feature: 
Best Action Feature: Mad Max
Best Horror Feature: 
Best Dramatic Feature: 
Best Soundtrack: 
Best Screenplay: 
Best Visual Effects: Age of Ultron
Best Cinematography: 
Best Spy Movie: Mission Impossible Rogue Nation



 Im bad at this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

No you're terrible 


AoU best VFX


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

^ AoU was a great visual spectacle for anyone who isnt you or Mike 

it was hard for me to choose between it and SW 



Mad Max had little to no CGI so I didnt even consider it for that category  but it gets best action instead for its authentic desert and cars


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

AoU had great everything in terms of visuals 


your little on-going butthurt about all things Marvel/Disney doesnt change that


----------



## Slice (Jan 4, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Mad Max had little to no CGI so I didnt even consider it for that category



:galacticryoma


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh don't try to take a cool step away from the fact that you didn't know what VFX means, that what happens when you step outside the cbm section


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

Slice said:


> :galacticryoma



The dumb is strong in that one, eh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

I gave Mad Max its due in many other categories

AoU deserves this one as far as Im concerned 






you honestly sound like an immature school kid everytime you try and insult somebody, Huey 

are you ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't make me dig up all the gay insults you do Flutter, if you're going to whine don't be hypocritical


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

Ive got nothing on you in that regard, Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

Mad Max didn't have good effects tho, yoooooo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

I never said that 


ugh, why even waste time on a kid like you


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

>not having huey on SI


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

Ah, yes finally got rid of him


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

@Slice

Vikander's nom for supporting actress in Ex Machina was changed to lead.

@Flutter

Hoult's nom for lead actor in Mad Max was changed to supporting.

.........

Tom Hardy was changed from supporting actor to lead.

Dammit people, use common sense and make this a bit easier for me, will you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2016)

> Hoult
> 
> Tom Hardy


that was me trolling 


sorry


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

well, ok

at least you weren't seriously trying to make some kind of argument that Hoult led over Hardy


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> @Slice
> 
> Vikander's nom for supporting actress in Ex Machina was changed to lead.
> 
> ...



like how it's common sense Vikander is a supporting actress in Ex Machina?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

nope.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> like how it's common sense Vikander is a supporting actress in Ex Machina?





she's the lead actress


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Let's see here:

Best Supporting Actress: Alicia Vikander
Role: Ex-Machina

Institution:
Austin Film Critics Association
Chicago Film Critics Association
Dallas Fort-Worth Film Critics Association
Golden Globes Association
London Film Critics Circle
Phoenix Critics Circle Awards
Toronto Film Critics Association Award

As opposed to institutions who voted for her as Best Actress:

Empire Awards
San Diego Film Critics Society

Source:
)

So while you can argue she's one or another, let's not pretend this isn't completely subjective, AND that the VAST majority of critics who vote for awards don't agree with me 

In seriousness though, you're going to have to make a decision stunna as to what you will accept. I seriously have vikander as my supporting, and another actress as my best. Don't want to leave vikander out if you won't accept her as supporting, but i'm not willing to change my best actress either.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> AND that the VAST majority of critics who vote for awards don't agree with me


I don't give a shit; in this event, she's going into Best Actress



> In seriousness though, you're going to have to make a decision stunna as to what you will accept.


I already have; see above



> I seriously have vikander as my supporting, and another actress as my best. Don't want to lave vikander out if you won't accept her as supporting, but i'm not willing to change my best actress.


Then don't submit a nom in another category. That way you can nominate two best actresses


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

so dickwaving just because you can?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not wrong because the majority of institutions agree with you. You're the one who brought subjectivity into this, correct? Which means it's pretty hypocritical of you to now be making the assertion that one of us could be _wrong._

I'm telling you how things are being ran around here. I'm not "dickwaving" by doing so. You can choose to get with the program or not, mate. No skin off my bones, regardless.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm not wrong because the majority of institutions agree with you. You're the one who brought subjectivity into this, correct? Which means it's pretty hypocritical of you to now be making the assertion that one of us could be _wrong._
> 
> I'm telling you how things are being ran around here. I'm not "dickwaving" by doing so. You can choose to get with the program or not, mate. No skin off my bones, regardless.



i think it's "no skin off my nose"

no skin off my bones makes you sound like a spooky skeleton


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> i think it's "no skin off my nose"
> 
> no skin off my bones makes you sound like a spooky skeleton


lol I've heard both, but now that I google it...

...I guess I'll try to use "nose" from now on


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

We are doing it different basically if the actress is the main female lead (with most lines and focus) she is best actress


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

As Huey said.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm not wrong because the majority of institutions agree with you. You're the one who brought subjectivity into this, correct? Which means it's pretty hypocritical of you to now be making the assertion that one of us could be _wrong._
> 
> I'm telling you how things are being ran around here. I'm not "dickwaving" by doing so. You can choose to get with the program or not, mate. No skin off my bones, regardless.



You can run it however you want to, and i can make w/e observations i want to make. Like how i think you are dickwaving, by arbitrarily deciding something which is entirely subjective is going to be the way you want it to be because you're in charge. But i got, it's your show.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> You can run it however you want to, and i can make w/e observations i want to make. Like how i think you are dickwaving, by arbitrarily deciding something which is entirely subjective is going to be the way you want it to be because you're in charge.


so you're mad because I made a decision to run something that I _am_ in charge of, by virtue of creating it, by a _subjective standard_ that _appeals to me_?

sounds to me that you're having a fit because, as the guy in charge, I'm not running things how _you_ want me to.

so since that is the case, you can, again, either_ get over it _and get with the program, or _not participate_

it's that simple, man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

Kinda unfair to have Tom Hardy for best actor not that he did a terrible job, he was fantastic but he didn't have much lines and emotions to portray


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

All i did was point out i disagree with you. Seems to me like YOU are the one who's getting overly defensive someone doesn't see eye to eye.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> All i did was point out i disagree with you. Seems to me like YOU are the one who's getting overly defensive someone doesn't see eye to eye.



wat

all he did was say "nope" and "i don't care, she's going into best actress" before you went off on it for being "dickwaving"

you're clearly the one trying to escalate here


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

What part of my response to his "nope" was escalating again? Please point out


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> What part of my response to his "nope" was escalating again? Please point out





> "dickwaving"


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> All i did was point out i disagree with you. Seems to me like YOU are the one who's getting overly defensive someone doesn't see eye to eye.


this is the last thing I'm going to say on the matter:



KidTony said:


> like how it's common sense Vikander is a supporting actress in Ex Machina?


this is the post you used to instigate this conversation; an attempt at being witty by turning my phrasing against myself to imply that I had a lapse in common sense by filing Vikander in Ex Machina under "Best Actress" instead of "Supporting Actress."

you then proceeded to name drop a bunch of film institutions in an attempt to make some kind of assertion that because your opinion aligned with a majority, that meant that you were right and I was wrong. And don't bother bringing up your claim of "subjectivity", because as you showed with your next post, you're clearly thinking in terms of "I am right and you are wrong."

so no, you did not simply "point out that you disagree with me" in a way that didn't warrant the responses that I gave. _Especially_ since you accused me of "dickwaving."

Kindly drop it. Unless you (or preferably, someone else) wants to make a sensible argument for why Vikander should be a "Supporting Actress", just drop it.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Which wasn't a response to his "nope", but to his "i don't give a shit". My first response was perfectly measured. The dickwaving comment came after he essentially put his foot down and said he was going to run this however the fuck he wanted, because this was his event, which is fine by the way and also dickwaving.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Which wasn't a response to his "nope", but to his "i don't give a shit". My first response was perfectly measured. The dickwaving comment came after he essentially put his foot down and said he was going to run this however the fuck he wanted, because this was his event, which is fine by the way and also dickwaving.



i never said it was a response to "nope" to begin with tho

i said you said that after he said "nope" and "i don't care"

you played one of them false debating tricks where you then try to cut up what i said in order to misrepresent it


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> this is the last thing I'm going to say on the matter:
> 
> 
> this is the post you used to instigate this conversation; an attempt at being witty by turning my phrasing against myself to imply that I had a lapse in common sense by filing Vikander in Ex Machina under "Best Actress" instead of "Supporting Actress."
> ...



Yeah, you completely missed the point. My first response to you was an attempt to be witty and good fun and didn't need to go further than that. My response to your nope wasn't escalating either, in cased you missed the sarcastic smiley face next to where i pointed out most critics agreed with me over you. Then for good measure, i added an "in all seriousness" to the last part of my post, which kind of implies the rest of the post isn't being entirely serious.

I only "escalated" after you replied to that post by saying you don't give  shit, and this is how you're running this event, which i called dickwaving, which is true, and also entirely fine with me, but no less dickwaving. You could have left at a "w/e you say bro", but then went on to make several posts about how this is _your_ program, and how i should get with it or gtfo.  Seems a bit defensive to me.

BTW, there is NO sensible argument why she should be either one. It's entirely subjective and has always been since awards have been a thing. A person who was in a movie for 2 minutes was nominated for an academy award for best actress. Which is why i find it silly you are arbitrarily deciding to make her either one, you should let people vote however they want, as far as i'm concerned. Several times in this thread you've changed people's votes for Vikander as best supporting  already.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

I didn't read your post, but we good regardless, homie.


----------



## Slice (Jan 4, 2016)

I put her into supporting because she is a supporting character in the movie.
Being the only female in the main cast i can see how she should be put into the lead category.

Since i didnt put a female lead at all this changes little.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

i may yet deign to consider accepting your attempts at a truce.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

Slice said:


> I put her into supporting because she is a supporting character in the movie.
> Being the only female in the main cast i can see how she should be put into the lead category.
> 
> Since i didnt put a female lead at all this changes little.


Understandable logic.

Just not the logic I chose to abide by.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

That's my logic too! I'm just more of an asshole about it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

Slice said:


> I put her into supporting because she is a supporting character in the movie.
> *Being the only female in the main cast* i can see how she should be put into the lead category.
> 
> Since i didnt put a female lead at all this changes little.



lot of other ways to think of it besides that one

screentime, significance to the story and involvement in it, etc.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

I read up on this subject based on this here little debate we've been having. Turns out, there is zero standards for categories when it comes to awards consideration, and its entirely up to whoever votes to decide what category they place the actor in, unless the specific award in question has the actors themselves submit a category. Que, actress being nominated for best actress despite being on screen a combined 2 minutes 30 seconds.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

well no shit

hopkins won a best actor for silence on the lambs and he was on screen for like 20 minutes


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2016)

There isn't a viable logic for her as supporting as she was the second most important, if not most, character in thr film as well as the only female

I mean come on


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2016)

And yes this applies to the academies for dropping the ball on this one for some strange reason, given how a major character isn't a supporting one


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

i know is a trifling matter, but you guys keep saying she's the only female character in the movie and is bothering me. She's not! Are you guys forgetting about mute korean chick? Also, you can argue she's not even female!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> i know is a trifling matter, but you guys keep saying she's the only female character in the movie and is bothering me. She's not! Are you guys forgetting about mute korean chick? Also, you can argue she's not even female!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> well no shit
> 
> hopkins won a best actor for silence on the lambs and he was on screen for like 20 minutes



EZ job indeed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2016)

The academy is looking it at a technical aspect but we are looking at it from a literal point of view either way isn't wrong.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2016)

The placement of where someone is for Actor / Supporting is largely based on strength of categories, number of films individual studios have and individual races in single movies. It is politics so that people can get nominated for awards nothing more and nothing less.

Best Picture - *SPL2*
Best Actor - *Benicio Del Toro - Sicario*
Best Actress - *Jennifer Jason Leigh - Hateful Eight*
Best Supporting Actor - *Simon Yam - SPL2*
Best Supporting Actress - *Viola Davis - Blackhat*
Best Director - *George Miller - Mad Max Fury Road*
Best Animated Feature - *When Marnie was There*
Best Comedy Feature -  *Veteran*
Best Action Feature - *SPL2*
Best Horror Feature - *Evolution*
Best Dramatic Feature - *Sicario*
Best Documentary Feature - *Salt of the Earth* (forget this one on purpose?)
Best Soundtrack - *Sicario*
Best Screenplay - *Leviathan*
Best Visual Effects - *Mad Max Fury Road*
Best Cinematography - *Mark Lee Ping Bin
 -The Assassin*


Pulled from this list


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

Documentaries were forgotten; next year.

And Marnie doesn't qualify for 2015.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry Stunna we don't live in Japan therefore I am counting the version I saw getting a wide theatrical release.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

Count what you want, fam

doesn't mean I will


----------



## KidTony (Jan 5, 2016)

No Docu category


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2016)

Galactic Emperor Stunnas rules


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 5, 2016)

I haven't seen much, my list is based on the few quality movies that i had the luck to watch.

Best Picture                 *Mad Max Fury Road*
Best Actor                   *Bryan Cranston* (Trumbo) 
Best Actress                  *Cate Blanchett* (Carol)
Best Supporting Actor      *Tom Hardy* (The Revenant)
Best Supporting Actress   *Rooney Mara* (Carol)
Best Director                  *George Miller* (Fury Road) 
Best Animated Feature     
Best Comedy Feature          
Best Action Feature         *Mad Max Fury Road*
Best Horror Feature
Best Dramatic Feature     * Carol*
Best Soundtrack             *Mad Max Fury Road*
Best Screenplay              *Ex Machina*
Best Visual Effects          *Mad Max Fury Road*
Best Cinematography       *The Revenant*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

>Reading

I'm on vacation


----------



## Stringer (Jan 7, 2016)

Best Picture ? _*Beasts of No Nation*_
Best Actor ? _*Michael Fassbender* (in Steve Jobs)_
Best Actress ? _*Alicia Vikander* (in The Danish Girl)_
Best Supporting Actor ? _*Abraham Attah* (in Beasts of No Nation)_
Best Supporting Actress ?  _*Kate Winslet* (in Steve Jobs)_
Best Director ? _*Cary Fukunaga* (in Beasts of No Nation)_
Best Animated Feature ? _*The Peanuts Movie*_
Best Comedy Feature ? _*Dope*_
Best Dramatic Feature ? _*Beasts of No Nation*_
Best Soundtrack ? _*Straight Outta Compton*_
Best Screenplay ? _*Ex Machina*_
Best Visual Effects ? _*Mad Max: Fury Road*_
Best Cinematography ? _*Mad Max: Fury Road*_


one of the movies that surprised me the most this year aside _''Ex Machina''_ was _''Dope''_, I went in with no expectation and had a real blast watching it

I feel like giving it more of an highlight here since a nod for comedy doesn't give it enough justice, unfortunately it comes a little short on a few categories


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2016)

Hmmm did anyone in here saw the russian movie Leviathan?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2016)

Honestly forgotten about that movie


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2016)

It is on my list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2016)

khris said:


> Best Picture -  Mad Max: Fury Road
> Best Actor - Oscar Isaac (GOAT of GOATs) (Ex Machina)
> Best Actress -
> Best Supporting Actor -
> ...



ayy stuuna, I changed/added some stuff..

Best Picture - Mad Max: Fury Road 
Best Actor - *Leonardo DiCaprio (The Revenant)*
Best Actress - 
Best Supporting Actor - *Oscar Isaac (GOAT of GOATs) (Ex Machina)*
Best Supporting Actress - Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road)
Best Director - George Miller
Best Animated Feature - 
Best Comedy Feature - Ant-Man
Best Action Feature - Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Horror Feature - 
Best Dramatic Feature - Ex Machina
Best Soundtrack - *The Revenant*
Best Screenplay - Ex Machina
Best Visual Effects - Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Cinematography - *The Revenant*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2016)

Under these rules charlizs Theron is best actress, just an FYI for Stunna comes in here


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for the easy-to-read changes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Under these rules charlizs Theron is best actress, just an FYI for Stunna comes in here


Yeah, I moved her there.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 7, 2016)

How much time we still have stunna? Still got 15-20 some movies i need to watch before i can safely say i've seen "everything" this year.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2016)

A couple weeks, at least. I think. I won't sneak up on you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

creed comes out in the uk 15 january and will just about sneak in

but spotlight comes out 29 january...3 weeks from now...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2016)

Personally, I'm in no rush. You should have time.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2016)

you big screen elitists.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Hmmm did anyone in here saw the russian movie Leviathan?



Fantastic film. But it was a 2014 film.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2016)

It only played LA / NY / Russia it opened wide in early 2015


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a copy in 2014

It's a 2014 film


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2016)

FIlthy Internet doesn't count.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunna, I've posted my list in my previous front page post.


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2016)

Open for voting?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

^Since day one.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> creed comes out in the uk 15 january and will just about sneak in
> 
> but spotlight comes out 29 january...3 weeks from now...



Only option is to move to the US.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2016)

I still need to see creed and revenant. ......

Revenant really bad...


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 11, 2016)

Best Picture *The Revenant*
Best Actor *Leonardo DiCaprio*
Best Actress *Cate Blanchett*
Best Supporting Actor *Tom Hardy*
Best Supporting Actress *Alicia Vikander*
Best Director *Alejandro Inarritu*
Best Animated Feature *Inside Out*
Best Comedy Feature *Spy*
Best Action Feature *Mad Max: Fury Road*
Best Screenplay *The Hateful Eight*
Best Horror Feature *NONE*
Best Dramatic Feature *Room, if Revenant is discounted*
Best Visual Effects *Martian*
Best Cinematography *The Revenant*

The Revenant will sweep up. Alejandro is a true new gen pioneer of cinema.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

Someone is buying that GG hype. I bet you the revenant wins 2 oscars top, cinematography and best actor. I put my house it doesn't take best picture.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Someone is buying that GG hype. I bet you the revenant wins 2 oscars top, cinematography and best actor. I put my house it doesn't take best picture.



would you instead put your house that it wins best actor?

'cuz i'm in the market for a second home.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

i think he's the frontrunner, but redmayne or Fassbender could also take it, so no i wouldn't bet much on my choice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2016)

Cate is not taking best actress.  She doesn't even give the best performance in Carol.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2016)

*Best Picture* Creed
*Best Actor* Leonardo DiCaprio
*Best Actress* Brie Larson
*Best Supporting Actor* Tom Hardy
*Best Supporting Actress* Alicia Vikander
*Best Director* George Miller
*Best Animated Feature* Inside Out
*Best Comedy Feature* Spy
*Best Action Feature* Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Screenplay* The Hateful Eight
*Best Horror Feature* ???? 
*Best Dramatic Feature* Room
*Best Visual Effects* Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Cinematography* The Revenant


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 11, 2016)

> Best Director Frank Miller


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


>



Oops.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cate is not taking best actress.  She doesn't even give the best performance in Carol.



Umm...yeah she does.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

I keep seeing all these supporting actor votes for Tom Hardy, and I'm like really? Then i remember the all-time weak supporting actor crowd we got this year.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

you know what, fuck it. If Idris Elba doesn't amaze me, i'm voting for Jacob Tremblay.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2016)

Damn yo, I forgot about Beasts of No Nation 

This changes shit.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 14, 2016)

Best Picture - *Beasts of No Nation*
Best Actor - *Leonardo DiCaprio*
Best Actress - *Brie Larson*
Best Supporting Actor - *Idris Elba*
Best Supporting Actress - *Jennifer Jason Leigh*
Best Director -* Cary Fukunaga*
Best Action Feature - *Mad Max: Fury Road*
Best Dramatic Feature - *Beasts of No Nation*
Best Screenplay - *The Hateful Eight*
Best Visual Effects - *Mad Max: Fury Road*
Best Cinematography - *The Revenant*

EDIT: Boner had me look up the actual award category. They should just call it "Special Effects" like everyone else. I still find Beasts of No Nation the most impressive film visually. Thanks Boner.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2016)

LayZ said:


> Best Visual Effects - *Beasts of No Nation*


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 14, 2016)

Grape said:


> Damn yo, I forgot about Beasts of No Nation
> 
> This changes shit.



You should forget about it

It's terrible


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2016)

Yo when does this thread close?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2016)

Nobody knows


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna says we have a couple weeks still.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

Plan for nominations to close towards the end of the month/beginning of February, but that's not set in stone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2016)

khris said:


> ayy stuuna, I changed/added some stuff..
> 
> Best Picture - Mad Max: Fury Road
> Best Actor - *Leonardo DiCaprio (The Revenant)*
> ...




More changes to my nominations stunna..

Best Picture - Mad Max: Fury Road 
Best Actor - Leonardo DiCaprio (The Revenant)
Best Actress - *Jennifer Jason Leigh (The Hateful Eight)*
Best Supporting Actor - Oscar Isaac (GOAT of GOATs) (Ex Machina)
Best Supporting Actress - Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road)
Best Director - George Miller
Best Animated Feature - 
Best Comedy Feature - Ant-Man
Best Action Feature - Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Horror Feature - 
Best Dramatic Feature - Ex Machina
Best Soundtrack - *The Hateful Eight*
Best Screenplay - *The Hateful Eight*
Best Visual Effects - Mad Max: Fury Road
Best Cinematography - The Revenant


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Plan for nominations to close towards the end of the month/beginning of February, but that's not set in stone.



As long as you give us couple of days notice


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm changing my pick for 2015!

Best Picture: Ex Machina


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 19, 2016)

Best Picture: *Hateful Eight*
Best Actor:* Benicio Del Toro(Sicario)*
Best Actress: *Charlize Theron ( Mad Max)*
Best Supporting Actor: *Walton Goggins Hateful Eight)*
Best Supporting Actress: *Jennifer Jason Leigh (Hateful Eight)*
Best Director:* Quentin Tarantino*
Best Action Feature:* Mad Max*
Best Soundtrack:  *Hateful Eight*
Best Screenplay:* Hateful Eight*
Best Visual Effects: *Force Awakens*
Best Cinematography: *Sicario*


----------



## Gin (Jan 23, 2016)

Best Picture: The Martian
Best Actor: Leo
Best Actress: JLaw
Best Supporting Actor: Tom Hardy
Best Supporting Actress: Jennifer Jason Leigh
Best Director: Inarritu
Best Soundtrack: Hateful Eight
Best Cinematography: The Revenant


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2016)

Stunna, I updated my shit. I put JJL as BSA, and Larson as BA.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 24, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Best Picture: *Hateful Eight*
> Best Actor:* Benicio Del Toro(Sicario)*
> Best Actress: *Charlize Theron ( Mad Max)*
> Best Supporting Actor: *Walton Goggins Hateful Eight)*
> ...



Update :

Best Actress : Brie Larson (Room)
Best Supporting Actress : Kate Winslet (Steve Jobs)


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2016)

Two week notice

Noms are gonna close on February 8th


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2016)

*Best Picture*- The Hateful Eight
*Best Actor*- Walton Goggins (Hateful Eight)
*Best Actress*- Charlize Theron (Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Supporting Actor*- Joel Edgerton (The Gift)
*Best Supporting Actress*-
*Best Director*- Quentin Tarantino
*Best Animated Feature*- Justice League: Gods and Monsters
*Best Comedy Feature*-
*Best Action Feature*- Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Horror Feature*-
*Best Dramatic Feature*- The Hateful Eight
*Best Soundtrack*-The Revenant
*Best Screenplay*-The Hateful Eight
*Best Visual Effects*-Chappie
*Best Cinematography*-The Revenant


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 30, 2016)

*Best Picture:* The Hateful 8
*Best Actor: *Leonardo Dicaprio
*Best Actress: *Jennifer Lawrence 
*Best Supporting Actor:* Sylvester Stalone
*Best Supporting Actress: *Kate Winslet(Steve Jobs)
*Best Director: *F. Gary Gray(Straight Outta Compton)
*Best Animated Feature:* Inside Out*
Best Comedy Feature: *Ted 2
*Best Action Feature: *Sicario
*Best Horror Feature: *Crimson Peak
*Best Dramatic Feature:* Steve Jobs
*Best Soundtrack: *Crimson Peak
*Best Screenplay: *The Revenant
*Best Visual Effects: *Avengers: Age of Ultron
*Best Cinematography: *Sicario
Best Spy Movie [Bonus] [Do not vote]


----------



## KidTony (Jan 30, 2016)

*Best Picture* [Mad Max: Fury Road]
*Best Actor* [Leonardo DiCaprio, The Revenant]
*Best Actress* [Brie Larson, Room]
*Best Supporting Actor* [Benicio del Toro, Sicario]
*Best Supporting Actress *[Alicia Vikander, Ex-Machina]
*Best Director* [Alejandro G. Inarritu, The Revenant]
*Best Animated Feature* [Inside Out, Pixar]
*Best Comedy Feature *[Dope]
*Best Action Feature *[Mad Max: Fury Road]
*Best Dramatic Feature* [Spotlight]
*Best Soundtrack* [Straight Outta Compton]
*Best Screenplay* [Steve Jobs]
*Best Visual Effects* [Mad Max: Fury Road]
*Best Cinematography *[The Revenant]

Watched SOOOOOO many movies this year, but my final nominations turned out to be pretty standard. Hardest choices where in Best Actor, Best Supporting Actor, and Screenplay. For Screenplay i was torn between Ex-Machina and Steve Jobs. Finally settled on_ Steve Jobs,_ it being some of Sorkin's best writing, and i wanted to give a little credit to that movie. In Best Supporting Actors, a field so weak this year Silvester Stalone is probably going to win, i was torn between two people you could argue were lead actors in those movies, del Toro and Jacob Tremblay in _Room_. In the end, i went with del Toro since i though he was the best thing of an excellent movie that's not getting much awards love. For best actor, it was a close thing between Fassbender in _Steve Jobs_, and DiCaprio. I went with DiCaprio for argubly his best, most understated performance. Best Comedy was also a bit hard, since i  think a few comedies this year deserve some attention. Spy was hilarious, and easily McCarthy's best stuff, Youth was fantastic in a completely different sense, but ultimately i got the best of both those movies from _Dope_.  Surprisingly, best movie wasn't even hard. I was trying to justify saying Mad Max was my favorite movie of the year, but...it just was, easily, so there's that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

Since noms close in about a week, I figured it's about time I posted my own:

*Best Picture*
Mad Max: Fury Road

*Best Actor*
Benicio Del Toro – Sicario

*Best Actress*
Jennifer Jason Leigh – The Hateful Eight

*Best Supporting Actor*
Idris Elba – Beasts of No Nation

*Best Supporting Actress*
TBD

*Best Director*
George Miller – Mad Max: Fury Road

*Best Animated Feature*
Anomalisa

*Best Comedy Feature*
Dope

*Best Action Feature*
Mad Max: Fury Road

*Best Horror Feature*
Krampus

*Best Dramatic Feature*
Sicario

*Best Soundtrack*
The Hateful Eight by Ennio Morricone 

*Best Screenplay*
TBD

*Best Visual Effects*
Mad Max: Fury Road

*Best Cinematography*
Victoria by Sturla Brandth Gr?vlen


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

Stunna, the Academy Awards defaulted Hateful Eight cast members as Supporting roles.

You should do the same for this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

I might go back and do that later if I feel like it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

Or you could, you know, just not let JJL steal the Best Actress.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 31, 2016)

or just let people vote in w/e category they want. All this shit is subjective anyway. Case in point, Stunna voted del Toro for best actor, and i voted him for best supporting. I thought i might be wrong there, but when i looked it up, he's won smaller awards for Sicario in both categories, so yeah....Same thing with Vikander in Ex-Machina, like we already talked about before.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2016)

> Best Actor
> Benicio Del Toro ? Sicario



he would go under supporting



every single nomination is under supporting


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2016)

not that the standards of other awards is inherently relevant to this event, as has been previously noted



but I'll prolly edit later if I remember


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2016)

Finished my nomination list 

Best picture -Star Wars The Force Awakens
Best Actor - John Boyega
Best Actress-  Daisy Ridley
Best Supporting Actor - Harrison Ford
Best Supporting Actress - Michelle Rodriguez
Best Director- JJ Abrams
Best Animated Feature - N/A
Best Comedy Feature - The Night Before
Best Action Feature - Avengers Age of Ultron
Best Horror Feature - N/A
Best Dramatic Feature - Straight Outta Compton
Best Soundtrack -Star Wars The Force Awakens
Best Screenplay- Furious 7
Best Visual Effects -Star Wars The Force Awakens 
Best Cinematography-Star Wars The Force Awakens


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

Why did you include two 2016 movies?


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2016)

Because other than that aint seen any those 2015 animated features and I going to see Hail Ceasar which is already getting good feedback.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 3, 2016)

wait..you voted for something you HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

Bender said:


> Because other than that aint seen any those 2015 animated features and I going to see Hail Ceasar which is already getting good feedback.


**


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm considering it, dawg


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2016)

in honour of bender's noms i'm gonna do my own in his style

*Best Picture* - boyhood
*Best Actor* - daniel day-lewis
*Best Actress* - renee jeanne falconetti
*Best Supporting Actor* - harry dean stanton
*Best Supporting Actress* - katharine hepburn
*Best Director* - ingmar bergman
*Best Animated Feature* - song of the south
*Best Comedy Feature* - neighbours 2
*Best Action Feature *- john wick 2
*Best Horror Feature* - paranormal activity 10: fuck you it's january
*Best Dramatic Feature* - that robert rodriguez movie coming out in 2100
*Best Soundtrack *- the four horsemen of the apocalypse
*Best Screenplay* - boyhood
*Best Visual Effects* - boyhood
*Best Cinematography* - boyhood


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2016)

what happens after noms close on Feb 8-th ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll pick the top noms from each respective category and start posting the threads over the course of the next couple days.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2016)

Just hurry up and do the goddamn awards

@Lucaniel

You os autistic as fuck if you think any of the films in that parody post will get sequels.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

pop a PCP, man


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2016)

Regardless of results this awards gonna get ridiculed like every other award show.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

probably

especially since I'm the host


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2016)

@Stunna

It's because so many autistic fucks that can't follow your posting guidelines.

That and if Star Wars The Force Awakens wins best picture. 

EDIT:

Hollywood sucks a bag of dicks for not releasing Hail Ceasar earlier (wanted to vote for it  )


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2016)

*Best Picture* - Room
*Best Actor* - Jacob Tremblay (Room)
*Best Actress* - Brie Larson (Room)
*Best Supporting Actor* - Oscar Isaac (Ex Machina)
*Best Supporting Actress* - Alicia Vikander (Ex Machina)
*Best Director* - Todd Haynes (Carol)
*Best Animated Feature* - Anomalisa
*Best Comedy Feature* - The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
*Best Action Feature* - Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Horror Feature* - The Babadook
*Best Dramatic Feature* - Room
*Best Soundtrack* - Youth
*Best Screenplay* - Room
*Best Visual Effects* - Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Cinematography* - Ex Machina



notable things I haven't seen (yet) (in no particular order): The Revenant, The Big Short, Spotlight, Knight of Cups, It Follows, The Hateful Eight, Beasts of No Nation, Star Wars TFA, The Martian, Jobs, Straight Outta Compton, Creed (aka a lot, but realistically for my list I'd expect that only Revenant or Knight of Cups could make a difference, MAYBE h8ful 8)



*Spoiler*: _runner-ups + some discussion why these choices_ 



Best Picture: 
Was a close call for Anomalisa which I thought was also absolutely amazing, kaufman did it again, he crushed my soul and left a huge impression. Not far behind that were Ex Machina, Mad Max, Carol, Youth and Sicario (roughly that order). But in the End, Room won because I really respected several of the choices it made (particularly focussing so much on the aftermath and how that is not just sunshine and roses), it was very intense, exciting and emotional (heart pounding during the whole escape business, had to hold back tears on a few other moments), great performances screenplay and direction, just overall really great movie.

Best Actor:
Jacob Tremblay felt so fucking genuine. Rarely seen such a good performance, and especially by a kid. Didn't feel like he was acting at all, really natural. No one got really close for me, except Michael Caine (in Youth) somewhat.

Best Actress:
One of the closest calls, was a bit of a tossup between Brie Larson and Cate Blanchett (Carol), both excellent performances.

Best Supporting Actor:
Another close call, Benicio del Toro was also EXTREMELY good in Sicario. But had to go with Oscar Isaac's equally great part.

Best Supporting Actress:
Rooney Mara was also great in Carol, but this was a clear choice for me. 

Best Director:
Oh man, close call again. Was really tempted to give this to Kaufman/Johnson for Anomalisa, but in the end had a hard time deciding if directing the stopmotion made it harder on their part or if the visual department pretty much held their hand there so couldn't give it to them (though I did still love a ton of their directoral choices so it was quite close). Room was also close, as was Mad Max in which I thought the direction was also quite outstanding. Sicario also had great direction.

Best Animated Feature:
Only seen two, but Anomalisa is miles ahead of Inside Out, which was good but nothing special. Really predictable mostly.
And seeing how much I loved Anomalisa I don't think seeing more would've made a difference.

Best Comedy Feature:
Youth is a better film than Man From Uncle but I can't really call it a comedy feature even though it certainly has comedic elements. Man from Uncle was just great fun. Nothing spectacular, but fun.

Best Action Feature:
I don't think I need to explain this obvious choice.

Best Horror Feature:
Only one I've seen (not big on horror), but I was pleasantly surprised by how good it was. Really nailed the psychological side.

Best Dramatic Feature:
well Room is my best picture and is a dramatic feature soooooooo

Best Soundtrack:
Close call between this and Ex Machina which also had a great soundtrack imo, but Youth was a bit more memorable, ESPECIALLY Simple Song #3, which should win best song oscar imo but that wasn't a category here

Best Screenplay:
Room had a great screenplay, Ex Machina, Youth and Carol not far behind though

Best Visual Effects:
Mad Max had such a great combination of practical effects and CGI, clear winner to me.

Best Cinematography:
Oh man this one hurt. By far my toughest choice. I really think Roger Deakins deserves a win finally, especially after getting snubbed in earlier years (Skyfall and Assassination Jesse James were clear winners to me) and in general getting nominated so much without ever winning. Plus Sicario looked amazing, and the longtake during the tunnelentry where the soldiers are just silhouettes against the sunset is probably my favourite shot of the year.

HOWEVER, I have to be honest and admit that OVERALL, Ex Machina had my favourite cinematography. Great use of colour, lighting, framing, reflections, mixes of natural elements with the unnatural environment, just overall an extremely visually stimulating film. sorry Roger 


though from what I've heard it doesn't matter anyway cuz Lubezki is taking home that third in a row for Revenant anyway ayy lmao


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2016)

*Best Picture* - The Hateful Eight
*Best Actor *- Jason Segel (The End of the Tour)
B*est Actress* - Charlotte Rampling (45 Years)
*Best Supporting Actor* - Tom Hardy (The Revenant)
*Best Supporting Actress* - Jennifer Jason Leigh (The Hateful Eight)
*Best Director* - George Miller (Mad Max: Fury Road)
*Best Animated Feature* - Inside Out
*Best Comedy Feature* - The Big Short
*Best Action Feature *- Mad Max: Fury Road
*Best Horror Feature *- The Cobbler
*Best Dramatic Feature *- 45 Years
*Best Soundtrack* - Ryuichi Sakamoto (The Revenant)
*Best Screenplay* - Quentin Tarantino (The Hateful Eight)
*Best Visual Effects *- Star Wars: The Force Awakens
*Best Cinematography* - Emmanuel Lubezki (The Revenant)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane Super Bowl TV spot looks excellent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2016)

tfw you're not sure if this thread will close in an hour's time or if you can squeeze in one more movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm gonna close it when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2016)

And there we go.

Nominations are now closed. I'm gonna leave this thread open for now, but *no nominations or changes submitted after this point will be accepted*.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2016)

So, about when are the voting threads coming?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2016)

Within the day or so.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2016)

Best Actor
Best Supporting Actor
Best Actress
Best Supporting Actress
Best Director

are now posted and will be open until Feb 13


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Stunna
> 
> It's because so many autistic fucks that can't follow your posting guidelines.
> 
> ...



Aren't you legit autistic?


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2016)

^

Oh shut up already. 

I wanted to put in Hail Ceasar because didn't want Night Before be only comedy I seen be voted for Comedy nomination.


----------

